# Clothes for skinny girls



## trangB (May 15, 2007)

I just wanna know everyone's opinions on clothes that would flatter the body shape of skinny girls. I'm 5.5 ft and weigh 110 lbs, way too skinny lol...Thanks


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2007)

Pretty much anything charlotte russe or Forever 21 sells. Or Agaci. Or Hollister, A&F, and Juicy.


----------



## JunkaLunk (May 16, 2007)

wow we have the same measurments!


----------



## Odette (May 17, 2007)

TrangB what type of skinny are you? It really depends on your body shape.  Are you a rectangle, triangle, hour glass or inverted triangle. Also you personal style would be helpful. Any ways here are some ideas if you are a skirt girl anything that flared out or has pleats would be good  but not longer than below the knees. Make sure you wear pants that fit. Don't go too tight just because you are skinny you don't want to look like a beanpole. Also make sure things are not too baggy either. A good idea is to look at celebrities with the same body type as you and see what they wear, pay attention to the shape/cut of clothing and types of fabrics.


----------



## Raerae (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Pretty much anything charlotte russe or Forever 21 sells. Or Agaci. Or Hollister, A&F, and Juicy._

 
Express has nice stuff as well.

Forever 21 is cheap.  We joke about that place being wear it once, because once you wash it, their stuff tends to fall apart.


----------



## Raerae (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_TrangB what type of skinny are you? It really depends on your body shape.  Are you a rectangle, triangle, hour glass or inverted triangle. Also you personal style would be helpful. Any ways here are some ideas if you are a skirt girl anything that flared out or has pleats would be good  but not longer than below the knees. Make sure you wear pants that fit. Don't go too tight just because you are skinny you don't want to look like a beanpole. Also make sure things are not too baggy either. A good idea is to look at celebrities with the same body type as you and see what they wear, pay attention to the shape/cut of clothing and types of fabrics._

 
Pretty good avice here.

Skirt style is right on.  If your like me and have no hips, skirts that flaire out and give the illusion of curves are nice.  Same with the pants, but I dunno, the beanpole look is kinda in still heh.


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Express has nice stuff as well.

Forever 21 is cheap.  We joke about that place being wear it once, because once you wash it, their stuff tends to fall apart._

 
Eh, I've gotten some REALLY good work slacks there, before, but as far as their trendy type stuff, you're right. Which, I guess is okay, because trends change weekly.


----------



## trangB (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_TrangB what type of skinny are you? It really depends on your body shape. Are you a rectangle, triangle, hour glass or inverted triangle. Also you personal style would be helpful. Any ways here are some ideas if you are a skirt girl anything that flared out or has pleats would be good but not longer than below the knees. Make sure you wear pants that fit. Don't go too tight just because you are skinny you don't want to look like a beanpole. Also make sure things are not too baggy either. A good idea is to look at celebrities with the same body type as you and see what they wear, pay attention to the shape/cut of clothing and types of fabrics._

 
Inverted triangle I guess...and I don't really have curves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it's kinda hard for me to find clothes that look great on me. I'm so in love with skirts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I only wear them often recently. I haven't really found a perfect pair of pants. Thanks for your advice! They're really helpful


----------



## macluver909 (May 18, 2007)

you want to get jeans that have small back pockets like 5in or so they will make your bum look bigger with str leg. for hips get jeans that have detailing or a cargo style pockets on the front (cargo look good and are good for curves) belts are also good to create curves.


----------



## Odette (May 19, 2007)

More information for you TrangB
Tops: high neck tanks, narrow v-necks, shirts/blouses with vertical pleating, ruffles, and frills especially down the front panel, alters but not with a defined bust

Jackets: nipped in at the waist, make sure it fits, double breasted, 
piping in contrasting colours, check out those jackets in the stores right now with the wide collars/lapels and large buttons but in a light 
colour fabric

Skirts: with pleats,  panels, trumpet style skirts

Hope this helps.


----------



## trangB (May 19, 2007)

Thanks so much!


----------



## fairytale22 (May 20, 2007)

If you have a "straight" figure skinny jeans are awesome 'cause they make you look like you have hips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love wearing them!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 23, 2007)

nicole riche fashion.. lol i dunno i like wearing skinny jeans/leggings with oversized shirts that are a little longer with heels if im going out... its hard when ur skinny to wear tight things up top with out looking pathetically frail... (aka how i got my nickname spaghetti arms)


----------



## TangoMango (Jun 23, 2007)

H&M has clothes for skinny girls. Depending on which one I go to, I can find clothes that fit. I usually have a hard time finding a waist belt, but they actually had one that fit me! Zara also makes clothes that fit small. Their Small fits like an X-Small.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2007)

wet seal...you can try them. although I'm 5'9 and weigh 147, I cant wear most clothes because of the cursed 38 D bust...sucks, Im skinny and cant wear skinny clothes!

oh, try old navy - they have sizes that go into the zero range.


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 15, 2007)

Whoo I'm 5'6" and like 105-110 lbs too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have an hourglass figure... (Deformed, I know)

Try Ross. They have amazing clothes. I can always find something that fits there.

For jeans: I try to go with a lower rise so that it hits at the fullest part of the hips. Straight or flared are usually best. I don't think that bootcut look very good on me for some reason.

Tops: I usually wear tops with "floaty" sleeves and I really like v-necks and square necklines. 

Uhm, that's all I can think of sorry.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jul 15, 2007)

i'm about the same size as you and i find that tops that are slightly longer than my hips and clingy around the waist/hips area make me look curvier.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 15, 2007)

SKINNY IS FABULOUS! i used to have such a hard time finding what i should wear, i didn't know how to dress myself or what even looked good on my body-type but i've had a lot of help from employees at stores and from my fashionable best friend...so here is my help!

 i am a little taller than you but same weight and what i try to do is look at all the skinny celebrities like Odette & AliVix1 said. i find that super easy just take a look at paris hilton or petra nemcova...skinny jeans are something i just recently tried & they look so much better on me than any other cut of jean! they hug all the right parts & if they are long you can bunch them up around the ankles and it looks adorable! pair skinny jeans with a cute flowy top, for summer think of tube tops like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or tanks like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







are reallly flattering
if you consider yourself a TALL skinny girl go with some cute flats - metallic or satin, maybe some leather sandals
if you think you're a shorter skinny girl i would add some wedge sandals, or a retro leather pump in a matte-like finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just remember always try things on in store! because i used to pick things up in my size then bring it home & it didnt look the way i hoped! so try everything on, and shop in outfits - when you pick something up look for something you could pair it with, or imagine something in your already existing wardrobe


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm 5'3" and 105 lbs. I HATE IT!!! I have failed in my many attempts to gain weight anywho... My favorite places to shop are...

wet seal, forever 21, charlotte russe, H&M..

express and old navy sizes run too big for me. and it's hard to find jeans!


----------



## Sar (Jul 24, 2007)

you know when you wear skinny jeans with little cute tops..what sorta jackets are you supposed to wear?


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Jul 24, 2007)

Heh heh. I wish I had your problems =]


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 25, 2007)

ok I lied, Express clothes USED to run too big on me. I guess I gained some weight?? I just bought some expres jeans today and I LOVE them. I need mooooooooooooooore


----------



## xiahe (Aug 7, 2007)

i'm 5'2", 105lbs. and sometimes i have the same problem, too...i like to shop at express, wet seal, forever21, charlotte russe (*sometimes*...sometimes i find that their "small" sizes are like, huuuuge for a small), american eagle & hollister.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm 5'1" and 105 lbs. Finding clothes can be quite tricky for us small gals. 

For nicer, more business oriented clothes, Ann Taylor is THE place to go. Their sizes go down to 00. That's where I started buying my slacks after Petite Sophisticate closed its doors. 

You can often find gems at places like Forever 21, Charlotte Russe, and Wet Seal, but often times it's real hit-or-miss. Try it on before you buy it. If you have an H&M in your area, hit that up because when I did live near an H&M, I found some really great stuff that fit me. 

I find that Old Navy's sizes run huuuuuuuuuuge. It wasn't that way a few years ago, sadly, because sometimes you can find cute stuff. If you're under a size 4 or 6 (which is their size 0), you're probably not going to find much. Same with the Limited.


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 14, 2007)

I definately agree about Anne Taylor. They have some really nice things and they have the smaller sizes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I completely forgot about them.

Arden B. has some really nice things as well, but they're a bit on the pricey side in my opinion. However, they're amazing quality. Everything I've bought has held up through trillions of washes (despite the fact that the shirt said dry clean only... who dry cleans a 100% polyester top without beading?) and they all still look brand new. I had a few white shirts and a few black, and neither color has faded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sound like an ad now haha.

I found that skinny jeans looked really bad on me... So if you're a "curvy skinny girl" you might want to head the other direction lol.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amelia.jayde* 

 
_i'm about the same size as you and i find that tops that are slightly longer than my hips and clingy around the waist/hips area make me look curvier._

 
I do this a lot...  long tank tops for layers are in too.  can put a longer one that goes down past your hips on top, and a slightly shorter one on top of a diff color (i usually like white on top of a color), which puts a nice stripe of color around your hips.


----------



## `juicy (Sep 8, 2007)

i have the same problem. im 5'2 and 90 pounds. creepy. and its like looking at nicole ritchie when i look at the mirror. i hate this and the smallest skirt size in hollister and abercrombie DONT FIT me. and i live in canada and we only just got forever 21 and the pants there are huge on me. my body is retarded!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 8, 2007)

i'm 5'7" and 105lbs...forever 21 usually has pretty cute stuff for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 papaya too, if you have one of those around you. everyone's been telling me i should check out h&m (so stoked, one's opening this month at the mall...i've heard amazing things about them!)


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 8, 2007)

For skirts and tops go to Abercrombie kids. Buckle is great for jeans. My daughter is 5.5 nad 103lbs and Lucky Brand jeans fit her great. They have so many different sizes, cuts, and rises. Also Citizens for Humanity and soem J Brand jeans. I think if you get 98% or 99% cotton but not 100% you get a better fit. You get a nice fit without that strtching out and then look baggy thing. A lot more companies are starting to put out XS & XXS in tops and that helps a lot. I think it's about time that companies are finally realizing that there are smaller girls and larger girls out there who want style also and that not everyone fits into whatever they say is average.


----------



## frocher (Sep 8, 2007)

H&M is great:

http://www.hm.com/ca/#fashion


----------



## trangB (Sep 9, 2007)

I find a lot of cute stuffs at Urban outfitters, Zara and H&M. They all fit me pretty well


----------



## Ekstasy (Sep 12, 2007)

Gosh, I'm so glad you guys know how I feel!
I'm super slim (5'2", 85lbs) and living on the Big Island in Hawaii doesn't provide me with many options to go out and shop.
I was checking out some of the companies you guys had posted, but for most it seems that it's an in-store purchase thing only.
If anyone has links for some shopping places online, it'd be much appreciated!
<3s


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow im 5'2" & 100lbs, soo thanks for the info!!


----------

